
WikiLeaks Docs Reveal How the CIA Targets Windows Users - rbanffy
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/wikileaks-cia-documents-microsoft-windows,34097.html
======
dvfjsdhgfv
Do the Wikileaks docs explain how exactly they place the malware on the
victim's computer? That would be more interesting than the details listed in
the article - CIA's malware doesn't seem fundamentally different from other
tools of this kind.

~~~
ams6110
Social engineering is the usual approach I think. If you can make a person
believe that a request is coming from a trusted person or authority, most will
not question it.

If you got an email from your boss with an attached document or link with a
request to "please review" would you really give it much of a second thought?

~~~
qq66
An attachment would need to be an executable though, or use an RCE exploit in
the email client or document viewer.

------
terminado

      Don't worry, all the car makers with 
      whom we spoke assured us that you 
      probably won't be killed by hackers, 
      and antivirus companies have patched 
      up vulnerabilities revealed in the 
      Vault 7 documents.
    

Sh-sure... th-thanks!

------
faragon
Any WikiLeaks leak in that regard about the Russian government?

~~~
faragon
Any WikiLeaks leak in that regard about the Russian government? Anyone?

